# Dateien auf einen Webserver senden



## son gohan (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten oefter versucht ueber Programme zu informieren, mit denen man Dateien auf ein Webserver senden kann, sowas ist dann nutzelich wenn man nicht zu  Hause ist und auf bestimmte Dateien Mobil zugreifen will. Ueber das Internet geht ja sowas und ein Webserver wo alles gespeichert ist, ist ja auch dazu noetig.

Ich habe beim Informationen sammeln in den letzten Monaten immer wieder Programme wie wget oder cUrl als Tipp bekommen, aber ich kann mich mit diesen Programmen nicht anfreunden, weil die ueber solche Windows Komandos gesteuert werden muessen, es gibt Leute die sowas ueberhaupt nicht bediehnen koennen.

Gibt es keine Programme mit einfacher Benutzerbediehnung, wo man einfach ein Order oder bestimmte Dateien auf dem PC auswaehlen kann und dann eine Webserver Zieladresse noch eingibt und dann einfach "Start" klickt und alles wieder raufgeladen in Zeitabstaenden die man dann auch noch einfach einstellen kann?

Wenn es sowas noch nicht gibt, mit welcher Programmiersprache koennte man sowas am besten und schnell bauen?

Ich moechte nochmal als Hinweis erwaehnen, das ich hier nach einen automatischen Ablauf frage, ich weis auch das man mit jeden einfachen FTP Programm selbst Dateien auf den Webserver senden kann.


----------



## sheel (4. Januar 2014)

Nein, es gibt nicht jedes Programm, dass man sich vorstellt, schon fertig. Zum Glück.

Und ja, nichts zu programmieren, sondern nur fertige Programmaufrufe zu kombinieren
ist wirklich das Einfachste.

Alles, was für die Bedienung von cUrl nötig ist, ist sich die eingebaute Hilfe durchzulesen
und die Flags, die man braucht, dann beim Aufruf anzugeben 
Und für Regelmäßigkeit gibt es den Taskplaner. Sogar bedienbar mit der Maus.


----------



## son gohan (4. Januar 2014)

Bevor man cUrl benutzen kann, muss man es glaube auch erst richtig installieren und sowas kann einen der sowas ueberhaupt nicht kennt 1-2 Tage kosten, ich habe beispielweise bis heute nach einigen Monaten nicht die Lust und Zeit gefunden irgendwo eine vernueftige Quelle zu finden wo steht wie ich cUrl erst mal richtig installiere und danach muss man es auch noch richtig bediehnen lernen, das ist in Realitaet glaube ich doch bisjen komplizierter als jemand der es schon lange kennt sich vorstellt.

Was ich suche ist eher sowas wie Filezilla, das man schnell und einfach mit ein Mausklick installieren kann und dann mueste man damit noch schnell einstellen koennen das es die ganze Zeit automatisch die gewuenschten Dateien versendet.

Wenn es sowas noch nicht gibt, warum bauen wir dann nicht einfach schnell sowas? Es gibt doch bestimmt n och viele andere Leute die es dann auch gerne haben wuerden. Mit welcher Programmiersprache baut man sowas am besten?


----------



## sheel (4. Januar 2014)

cUrl muss überhaupt nicht installiert werden.
Hast du dich überhaupt eine Minute wirklich damit auseinandergesetzt?
Runterladen und los gehts...
Die Beschreibung der Parameter durchlesen (~160 Zeilen)
oder in Google zu suchen dauert sicher auch keinen Tag,
(übrigens, ich kenn es zwar wirklich schon länger,
hab mir den Umgang damit damals aber auch selbst "beigebracht")

cUrl kann wahrscheinlich alles, was Filezilla auch kann, nur eben steuerbar über Parameter.
Und noch einmal: Für die Zeitsteuerung gibt es den Taskplaner.

Warum wir sowas nicht schnell machen?
Weil der komprimierte Quelltext von cUrl 3.4MB hat
und wir in unserem Leben noch andere Dinge vorhaben,
außer dir Programme zu machen.
(Und es ist C/++)


Sorry, aber irgendwie ist dieser ganze Thread...sinnlos.
Mit Google und fertigem cUrl ist das Ganze in ca. 5 Minuten gemacht.


----------



## son gohan (4. Januar 2014)

Wenn man nur alleine folgende Seite wirklich mal durchlest: http://curl.haxx.se/docs/manpage.html

brauch man schon eine ganze Weile dazu und bis man das dann halbwegs verstanden hat kann das schon eine ganze Weile dauern.

Das sind immerhin Kommandozeilen Befehle usw. womit man das steuern muss, das bedeutet man muss erst mal sowas wie eine richtige Kommandozeilen Schreibweise lernen.

Jemand der keine Ahnung von HTML hat kann auch nicht mal eben eine Seite bauen will. Man muss erst mal das ganze kapieren usw.

Im Vergleich dazu Filzilla, man ladet es runter, installiert es eben schnell und dann kann man es schon benutzen.

Und dann die Sachen die du noch erwaehnt hast Zeitsteuerung und Taskplaner, kann sein das manche Leute das kennen, aber es gibt auch Leute die sowas nicht kennen, ich gehoere auch dazu.

Also ich will hier nur damit aufzeigen, das dies gar nicht so einfach ist, es gibt sicher nicht umsonst kostenpflichtigen Support fuer cUrl.

Was ich suche ist hatl eine wirklich einfache Loesung. Wenn es sowas noch nicht gibt, muss ich mir sowas halt irgendwo bauen lassen.


----------



## saftmeister (4. Januar 2014)

Also geht es dir nicht darum, es zu lernen und zu verstehen, sondern du willst es einfach so haben. In dem Falle könnte dir ein Eintrag im Forum Jobs weiter helfen.

Ansonsten könntest du natürlich den Weg gehen es selbst zu machen. Hier ein paar Anregungen:

http://ask.metafilter.com/9667/Look...oads-a-specific-file-to-a-specific-ftp-server
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/cURL...utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=related_links

Ein Batch-File kann man wunderbar im Windows-Task-Planer hinterlegen: http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Taskplaner-So-erledigt-Windows-automatisch-Aufgaben-24149.html


----------



## son gohan (4. Januar 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt versuche ich seit einigen Monaten ein Programm zu bauen das ich auch verkaufen wollte und Leute die mir das dann vielleicht abkaufen haben meiner Meinung nach keine Lust erst die Bediehnung von cUrl zu lernen, da ich schon selbst nicht mal die Zeit und Lust habe, deswegen versuche ich etwas zu finden das einfach funktioniert.

Ich denke auch das die beste Loesung waere wenn ich mir irgendwo sowas von einen C++ Programmierer bauen lasse.

Ich haette mir aber auch gut vorstellen koennen das es solche Programme schon irgendwo gibt und ich es nur nicht weis, deswegen frage ich gelegentlich nach, aber ich habe bisher immer nur wget und cUrl ueberall gehoert und die Programme sind meiner Meinung nach etwas zu kompliziert fuer Laien.

Danke nochmal fuer die vielen Tipps, das ist immer wieder eine grose Hilfe.


----------



## alxy (4. Januar 2014)

Ich versteh aber nicht so genau, welches Programm jetzt genau noch fehlt und von so vielen Menschen gebraucht werden würde (UND die sollen sogar dafür zahlen!)

Es gibt übrigens auch schon zahlreiche Browsererweiterungen, die dir die Arbeit mit diversen HTTP-Requests grafisch aufbereiten und vereinfachen...


----------



## saftmeister (5. Januar 2014)

Du bist dir aber schon im Klaren darüber, dass du für OpenSource (besonders die, die der GPL unterliegt) kein Geld verlangen darfst (also für die Software selbst)? Steht so in den Lizenz-Bedingungen drin - neben den Bedingungen, dem Kunden zusätzlich immer auch den Sourcecode zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Wenn du wirklich damit Geld verdienen willst, leg dich ins Zeug, lern das Handwerk und programmier es selbst. Dann kannst du es unter die Lizenz stellen, die dir beliebt und dafür auch Geld verlangen. Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass man mit Support und kundenspezifischen Erweiterungen besser Geld verdient.

Zudem kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es einen großen Markt für derartige Produkte gibt.

Kurzum: Du kannst nicht von uns Tipps dazu erfragen, andere Leute zu "schröpfen" für Sachen, die sie kostenlos haben können. Das ist IMHO unanständig.


----------



## sheel (5. Januar 2014)

...und mit diesem schönen Abschluss von Saftmeister erkläre ich den Thread für beendet,
weil ich deine (SonGohan) ehemals ~30 Threads
zum Thema 1 "Datenübertragung beim Finanzprogramm"
und Thema 2 "Rechtliches zum Finanzprogramm
gezählt (und teilweise in Erinnerung) habe.

Wenn es einen Aspekt des Programms gibt, der noch nicht besprochen wurde,
kein Problem. Aber bitte nicht dutzende Threads für das Selbe.


(ob ich das mergen soll?...zitter)


----------

